# Pictures of Neo!



## Nea (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm..I was going to post them up in the photo page until I saw people posting them in this section. So I hope you guys don't mind. Here are some pics of Neo...our 2 month old GSD....

Since our vet said that he was a bit vocal to be a GSD, she's thinking that he might be a mix..then again, judging from the pictures..what do you think?









We just got him last Thursday..Neo's first day at home..









His first trip to the vet...









Socializing with our friend's Golden..









First trip to the park..









So much for suppose to being scared at the vet..he fell asleep waiting...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Purebred or not, he's a cutie.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

He looks purebred to me. He's a cutie!

Your vet said he was too vocal to be a GSD? I didn't realize being quiet was part of the breed standard.







(GSDs are actually known to be very vocal dogs!







)


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

He is adorable! I wonder about the teeny white stripe on his face... can purebred GSDs have that type of marking?


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

He is a super cute


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

He is adorable! And....I second that....Who said GSD's are quiet? Mandy sure isn't! hehe


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

A quiet GSD? Where? Bison is very chatty, especially at the vet. It is one of the few places he is not completely confident.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Adorable, and yes, being vocal is part of the breed standard.

It quite clearly states that; "a purebred GDS must grumble, whine, bark, whine, squeak and make a variety of noises to annoy the owner" did you all miss that part?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute !!! love the falling asleep in the vets ))


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

awe, what a cutie pie...I agree with everyone else, my two GSD's are super vocal, sometimes I can't even talk on the phone due to their chatter! Ha ha!


----------



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

What a cutie. Love the vet picture. So precious!


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

A quiet GSD, whats that? I thought that was just a myth lol


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

looks pure to me
even if not such a cutie


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Very cute pup!!!

And as everyone else has stated, my gsd's are VERY vocal!!


----------



## Nea (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you all sooo much for your comments...I agree..purebred or not...I love him dearly...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Whether he's pb or not I can tell you for sure that he's 100% adorable!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Not common, but yes a GSD pure can have the white facial marks. I know one with a white chin & chest. 
It may be easier to tell as the puppy grows. And I concur with the comments about being vocal. Mine has a vast range of sounds and is quite talkative.
Very cute puppy. Enjoy, they grow so fast.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EEEE!
I love him!!!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7He is adorable! I wonder about the teeny white stripe on his face... can purebred GSDs have that type of marking?


That and there's something a bit different about the ears. Really cute pup though!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

What a doll! I'm with everyone else...........I've never had a quiet GSD.....she is currently moaning and complaining on the floor......not sure what the drama queen is up to.....


----------

